# Comment sauvegarder ses mails ?



## enzo911 (5 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

N'ayant pas trouvé de bonne solution, 
Pouvez vous me dire svp la bonne démarche a suivre pour pouvoir sauvegarder toute sa boite mail ?

(N'ayant plus de place sur ma messagerie...)

Existe t'il un moyen de pouvoir y accéder ainsi que tout les dossiers crées hors ligne ?
Sans devoir les importer sur mail pour ne pas se retrouver dans la meme situation.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Enzo


----------



## ntx (5 Décembre 2015)

Quelle client de messagerie ?

Dans Mail (et dans beaucoup d'autres) tu peux créer des boîtes aux lettres locales, dans "Sur mon Mac", pour stocker les mails qui se trouvent sur le serveur de ton fournisseur.


----------



## enzo911 (5 Décembre 2015)

J'utilise yahoo mail.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Si tu es dans Mail en POP, tu peux faire des "enregistrer sous" au format txt par exemple, en incluant les pièces jointes.


----------



## enzo911 (5 Décembre 2015)

ntx a dit:


> Quelle client de messagerie ?
> 
> Dans Mail (et dans beaucoup d'autres) tu peux créer des boîtes aux lettres locales, dans "Sur mon Mac", pour stocker les mails qui se trouvent sur le serveur de ton fournisseur.



J'utilise yahoo mail.



Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si tu es dans Mail en POP, tu peux faire des "enregistrer sous" au format txt par exemple, en incluant les pièces jointes.


Sais tu si il y a moyen de le faire pour tous les dossiers et mails d'un coup ?

Je n'arrive qu'a le faire mail par mail pour le moment.

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2015)

On peut le faire en sélectionnant plusieurs mails (même tous les mails d'une même boite).
Par contre, on ne peut pas le faire en sélectionnant un dossier de mails.


----------



## Dan le breton (6 Décembre 2015)

Escuses moi Syl54, mais on peux enregistrer directement une boite aux lettre complete , la selectionner a gauche dans la liste,clic droit "exporter la boite aux lettres", celle ci s'exporte au format ".mbox" que l'on peut reimporter n'importe quand et avec de nombreux gestionnaire de mail different de Mail Apple


----------



## marenostrum (6 Décembre 2015)

sauf que lui il utilise le site de Yahoo. pour rapatrier ses mails, il faut qu'il règle Yahoo sur Mail (Préférences Système > Comptes Internet > Yahoo).


----------



## Dan le breton (6 Décembre 2015)

Vu dans Mail: lorsque tu lis le message , un clic sur le message (ou Fichier-Messages) tu peux le marquer *comme non lu*
par contre n'ayant pas d'iPone je ne peux pas te dire si la même fonction existe mais surement aussi, a voir dans tes menus


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2015)

Dan le breton a dit:


> Escuses moi Syl54, mais on peux enregistrer directement une boite aux lettre complete , la selectionner a gauche dans la liste,clic droit "exporter la boite aux lettres", celle ci s'exporte au format ".mbox" que l'on peut reimporter n'importe quand et avec de nombreux gestionnaire de mail different de Mail Apple


Oui, tu as raison.

Mais je crois que le posteur initial voulait accéder à ses mails sans les importer de nouveau sous Mail, c'est pour ça que je lui suggérais de créer des fichiers .txt, au lieu de fichiers .mbox (qui nécessitent eux d'être de nouveau importés sous Mail).


----------



## Dan le breton (6 Décembre 2015)

Ok j'avais pas bien relu sa demande, tu as raison un copier coller dans TexEdit avec "Enregister sous"  le nom qu'il veut
A plus Kenavo


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2015)

Dan le breton a dit:


> Ok j'avais pas bien relu sa demande, tu as raison un copier coller dans TexEdit avec "Enregister sous"  le nom qu'il veut


Dan, pas besoin de faire un copier - coller : les enregistrer sous est bcp plus puissant car il peut inclure les pièces jointes 
Après, est-ce que ça convient à enzo911, mystère…


----------



## enzo911 (7 Décembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dan, pas besoin de faire un copier - coller : les enregistrer sous est bcp plus puissant car il peut inclure les pièces jointes
> Après, est-ce que ça convient à enzo911, mystère…



Bonjour,

Merci pour vos retours.

Les enregistrer en texte me semble une bonne idée, mais le format .mbox peut être mieux ? (je vais surement faire les deux).

Si j'importe les mails enregistrer en .mbox sur mail ca les remet également sur le serveur mail ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2015)

enzo911 a dit:


> Si j'importe les mails enregistrer en .mbox sur mail ca les remet également sur le serveur mail ?


Non. Tu auras les fichiers .mbox sur ton Mac.
Pour les relire, tu devras importer ces fichiers dans Mail, alors que les fichiers .txt sont visibles sans utiliser Mail (et sont vus par Spotlight ce qui peut être très intéressant si tu dois faire des recherches).


----------



## Dan le breton (7 Décembre 2015)

Sly54, ta remarque est tres bonne mais pour que l'indexation marche il ne faut qu'il oublie de valider dans /Spotlight/Confidentialité/ le disque externe ou il aura fait ses sauvegardes


----------

